# bearded collie



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi

Is anyone on here owned by a bearded collie? We have a beautiful 6 month old beardie girl. Lots of beardie owners seem to have motorhomes so we wonder if any are members here please.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy has or had two lovely beardies although haven't seen him around lately.

Greenie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations, they are a nice breed.

But always remember:

Dogs have owners but Whippets have *staff*


----------

